# Turning Trees to Timber Manual



## MikeInParadise (Oct 12, 2006)

I came across this manual written for 3rd world countries on using chainsaw mills and others. Has some useful info in it.

http://chainsaw.gwork.org/sawmill/project-outputs/turning-trees-to-timber-manual.pdf/view


----------



## woodshop (Oct 12, 2006)

Interesting... I like the info on Page 12 among other things. I going to print this out.

Thanks


----------



## Woodsurfer (Oct 13, 2006)

Interesting read. Has photos of milling rigs I never heard of, covers a lot of topics. Thanks for the link!

TGIF


----------



## wdchuck (Oct 17, 2006)

Just saved both, nice organized format for us on the beginners track.

Thanks a cord for posting the link.


----------



## tribalwind (Oct 18, 2006)

great stuff' well written overview.

im looking into starting up a 'treecyclying' operation locally.start out smallish. this is very informative. as is the site. happy to have found this place

namaste
matthew
www.tribalwind.com


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Oct 18, 2006)

tribalwind said:


> great stuff' well written overview.
> 
> im looking into starting up a 'treecyclying' operation locally.start out smallish. this is very informative. as is the site. happy to have found this place
> 
> ...



Howdy and welcome!

I checked out your website. Nice turnings. My brother and I are in the process of starting a similar opperation. There's a lot of potential out there.


----------



## tribalwind (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi aggie and thanks for the welcome. 
yes i'll be teaming up with a buddy of mine who's got soem warehouse space for storage. he's also a great herbalist and fellow conservationist, 

a good site i found form soemoen on either woodcentral or bt3central was this one. http://www.scottbanbury.com/treecycling.html
i'll have to write this fella sometime and see if they have any tips! looks like a great operation. pretty psyched to get into this!!i hate seeing all that wasted wood around here.long island's got some nice trees. 

i have an alaskan mill but no chainsaw for it now.need to research what to get..
we'll probably look into a portable band mill as well,like a woodmiezer,hoping to find something used .or may go it ourselves with some plans on building one for starters..
thanks again' seeya around


----------



## pyromaniac guy (Nov 12, 2006)

MikeInParadise said:


> I came across this manual written for 3rd world countries on using chainsaw mills and others. Has some useful info in it.
> 
> http://chainsaw.gwork.org/sawmill/project-outputs/turning-trees-to-timber-manual.pdf/view




sorry to bump this, but i wanted to mark it for later...


----------

